# Jugo Shizen Ryu and Uechi Ryu?



## arnisador (Nov 6, 2005)

I just read in Classical Fighting Arts #7 about a style of Karate called Jugo Shizen Ryu that was founded by Seijiro Sakihama of Okinawa. The a rticles makes it sound like a variant of Uechi-ryu with a strong Goju-ryu influence. It sounds like only the basic three kata of Uechi are taught, though I can't be sure of that from the article (actually, part II of an interview).

I couldn't find a web site for  this style--does anyone know anything about it?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2005)

Nobody knows?


----------

